# The Flop Shot



## TtotheJ (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey Everybody!

I am pretty new to golf. I have been playing since May and haven't had more than one day go by without practicing in my yard. With that said I have really been focusing on my short game. I am starting to feel very confident with my chipping and have started focusing on the flop shot.

Honestly the only reason I have been made aware of the flop shot is because I use it a lot in the Tiger Woods video games for the PS3. I have messed around with it in the front yard and have been hitting it correctly about 25% of the time. I am not sure how practical of a shot it is but when I hit it correctly, I get excited. 

I just wanted to know how often the average golfer uses this technique. As of right now it is a risky shot as 75% of the time I blade it and it goes 40 yards plus in the wrong direction. I am not even comfortable trying it out near the practice putting grees as I might wound a child, a car or the club house window. 

I have been told it's usually hit out of the trap but in some situations I think it would be beneficial to hit instead of a normal chip shot as I tend to get too much roll on the ball and just have it roll off the green.

How comfortable are you with this shot and do you use it often? Thanks for your help.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I am a "flop shot" natural, so I use it quite a bit during most of my rounds of golf. It is one of my "go to" shots. I love this shot, and my confidence level is very high when using it. I will chip first, when I can, but I will flop a shot before I will pitch it. That's just me, and not for everyone. Depending on the lie, terrain and the distance, I will use anything from a 6i down to my LW. A flop I remember was one time when I had a tree blocking me from the green. 130 yards. This was a 6i flop distance for me. I knocked the ball to with in 5' of the pin. I was a happy golfer with that particular shot. A reliable flop shot is a tremendous, stroke saving asset to one's short game. The best tip I can give aside from practicing, an open stance, and club face, is to not be afraid to swing the club once you commit to this shot. That, and paying attention to the chosen club's bounce in relation to the lie of the ball. 

Flop Shot----Learn it, Use it


----------



## TtotheJ (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanls for the advice, I will keep at it. 

Regarding the lie of the ball. Where is your weight in your stance when it is flush with the grass opposed to a higher lie in fluffy grass. I have a harder time flopping out of fluffy grass as I seem to just go right underneath the ball.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

With my irons I tend to keep most of my weight on on my left (target) side from start of back swing to follow through. I was told many years ago that this was the best way to a consistent divot location. Again that's just what I do, as I think the widely accepted stance is a balanced one for this shot. As for a fluffy, hanging lie I will keep my same posture, and choke down on the club grip. This in effect shortens the club, so that it does not reach the ground, below where the ball is resting. I never ground my club with a fluffy/hanging lie. Heck, I don't consciously think about grounding my club on most shots.


TtotheJ said:


> Thanls for the advice, I will keep at it.
> 
> Regarding the lie of the ball. Where is your weight in your stance when it is flush with the grass opposed to a higher lie in fluffy grass. I have a harder time flopping out of fluffy grass as I seem to just go right underneath the ball.


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

I hit the flop shot usually at least a few times during a round of golf. It's especially handy when you have missed the green and you have to get the golf ball over a bunker or a slope to a tightly cut pin position. I always check to see what sort of lie I have first though. I personally like to have a bit of grass underneath the ball to help me comfortably get under the ball and put the right height on the shot. I'm careful about bare lies and also hitting out of the thick rough. Both of these lies can cause changes in the club head through impact and cause lots of problems. Keep working at it with all your golf shots, and the flop shot can become a very useful part of your overall golf game.


----------

